# haiti pics



## moswen (Sep 19, 2010)

here they are... some pics of haiti!

this is a tent city, as you can see, still being used:







this is a relatively nice house in haiti. it has rock walls and a roof:






this is more like what most of the houses are:






this is a very small market. you can see the coal there in the middle, this is a very big problem in haiti - deforestation. all the umbrellas are someone's little stand:






this is our house and the "roads," we were blessedly out of the way and did not have to face the poverty and destruction every day. i was almost like all you had to do was imagine up some tress and you could almost believe when napoleon called haiti "the pearl of the caribbean."






that's it! you can see my post in off topic chit chat "i'm home! i was in haiti." if you want to read about haiti a little bit.


----------



## Isa (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow very sad . The pic of the house breaks my heart.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Missy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Makes me feel so privileged to live in America.


----------



## TortieGal (Sep 19, 2010)

The stone house sure had a great view! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryo (Sep 19, 2010)

Rebekah, thank you for posting those pictures. Sometimes we don't realize how lucky we are.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I donate and subscribe to Doctors w/out Borders on facebook for updates in the country. My mother-in-law is French Haitian so this is very unsettling to us. She was from Cap-Haitien and we were fortunate that all her remaining relatives were safe living more inland than Port-au-Prince. I'm thinking of sending some art supplies for children there. What is your organization of the choice for Haitian relief?


----------



## moswen (Sep 22, 2010)

well the only two i know about are Helping Hands and Hope for Haiti's Children, Hope for haiti's is who i went with, they have been there in port a prince for 15 years and they support 800 children to go to school and 3 or 4 orphanages, but we only visited one while i was there. so they do a lot of focusing on the children if you wanted to send art supplies they are a good one to go to. i don't know anything about Helping Hands, but i met a guy named Harry who was with them and he was focusing on trying to get the churches to work together and he was providing jobs and cinder block making machines, so their focus may be more on helping haiti's public and such, but like i said i do not fully know what the are doing down there. sorry, i've only been once two weeks ago, but i hope to have a lot more knowledge of the place in the future as i plan on returning asap!

if you would like to send to Hope for Haiti's Children pm me and i can give you ken or tonya's contact information, there is a medical team of 40 ppl going down in january and i've been told they have extra room to bring donations and supplies over there. 

that's wonderful that your mother in law's family were safe, i met some people who lost parents and siblings, some who didn't lose anyone, and some who lost cousins, i met a small 3 year old girl who was living with her aunt and 4 cousins because she lost her parents, and some children that Hope for Haiti's Children were sponsoring for school have not been accounted for, and no one can reach their parents, so some whole families have been lost. it was and still is a tragedy.


----------

